# Today we Hunt



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Opening day, CT sm. game season has officially begun! Heading out around noon time and see if we can find some birds. Might rain so I think I'll carry my beater 12g Savage Fox Side by Side. I have two guns I love to hunt with but don't want to carry today. My 28g Over/Under (Browning Citori) is a nice field gun, and so is my Ithaca SKB 20g S/S. On a potentially crappy weather day like today, it's the beater that gets called upon for duty.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

good luck, sounds like you're having a better day than me in the rain. It's been 60 degrees here and raining for the past 3 1/2 days


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Nice! They are really beautiful. Do you actually eat any part of them? I don't really know anything about hunting LOL


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't either, I'd totally do it to feed my dogs, since I'm a vegetarian. Well ok, I'd pay someone to do it for me, I don't think I'd want to actually kill the animals myself. Or I'd just tell my dogs to go for it and kill it themselves, lazy bums! haha

This reminds me, I had a very weird dream last night that my dogs found a gigantic lop-eared rabbit in a field and they were trying to kill it but couldnt do it because they didn't know how and the rabbit just sort of rolled around with them like it was a game and he didn't care. Very strange.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But congrats on doing so well on your first hunt of the season, and good job Zoe!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> ^^^ Nice! They are really beautiful. Do you actually eat any part of them? I don't really know anything about hunting LOL


I like the breast meat, not much on the wings buts it all edible.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> But congrats on doing so well on your first hunt of the season, and good job Zoe!


Thanks, these birds are Ring-Necked Pheasants (white band around the neck), both Roosters.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Opening day, CT sm. game season has officially begun! Heading out around noon time and see if we can find some birds. Might rain so I think I'll carry my beater 12g Savage Fox Side by Side. I have two guns I love to hunt with but don't want to carry today. My 28g Over/Under (Browning Citori) is a nice field gun, and so is my Ithaca SKB 20g S/S. On a potentially crappy weather day like today, it's the beater that gets called upon for duty.


Hey, CB...

I forget what breed your dog is... EP?

Zio is still up at Doggie Training Camp in Northern FL. We went up & worked with him last weekend...man, is he ever getting good! 

In two weeks he's slated to go into Am & Open Limited Gun Dog in our club's Field Trials. Looks like he'll be be ready, which is more than I can say for us! :tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice going, they look like nice birds


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be honest- I hate birds... but I'll still be happy for you!!! lol. 
I wish I had it in me to hunt, but I don't think I could do it. I'd feel bad. Okay, so maybe if it were a bird. Again, hate birds. But I couldn't do deer or anything.
I love having hunter friends that pass their bones off to me for the dogs, though! :biggrin: Looking forward to hunting season (BIG in utah) to stock me up on some free RMB's! I love free crap! lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh is it big in Utah? Thanks for the hint, I'll be posting another ad on craigslist soon then, I guess! 

It's also cow-butchering season in Elko, which means my mom's rancher and butcher friends will be giving us ALL the leftovers! I'm even finally getting spleen this year, apparently!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> I forget what breed your dog is... EP?


Zoe is an English Setter. She is English Setter Field Type, Llewellin bred. That means she contains only that of 6 disticnt bloodlines qualifying her as a Llewellin Setter. The Llewellins are bred exclusively for field work.

Here is a good article that discusses Llewellins:
sparks


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'll be honest- I hate birds... but I'll still be happy for you!!! lol.
> I wish I had it in me to hunt, but I don't think I could do it. I'd feel bad. Okay, so maybe if it were a bird. Again, hate birds. But I couldn't do deer or anything.
> I love having hunter friends that pass their bones off to me for the dogs, though! :biggrin: Looking forward to hunting season (BIG in utah) to stock me up on some free RMB's! I love free crap! lol.


I only hunt sm. game, mostly birds. I went rabbit hunting a few times with a good friend who has Beagles. I don't hunt for lg. game like deer. I have nothing against the lg. game, I just don't bother with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome, Claybuster! A neighbor / friend and I take our dogs out onto the trails through the woods nearly everyday (5 dogs total, her 2 and my 3) the past few days we came across a pair of waterfowl hunters in their blind of a boat and with a black Lab. The hunters appeared quite annoyed with us because our dogs were making lots of noise and we were blowing whistles, etc. so the hunters kept blowing their quackers in a taunting way to get back at us. When we approached them, they were really foul-mouthed and loud at us as if we were on "their territory" (it was State property). I'm glad the waterfowl hunting season is over with and hope I don't have to deal with those two sorry excuses for hunters again.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Oh is it big in Utah? Thanks for the hint, I'll be posting another ad on craigslist soon then, I guess!
> 
> It's also cow-butchering season in Elko, which means my mom's rancher and butcher friends will be giving us ALL the leftovers! I'm even finally getting spleen this year, apparently!


Yeah, it's pretty big, at least down here in the valley. If you don't have luck on salt lake city craigslist, try provo. If I wasn't moving, I'd try to stock up on bones (people are quick to give those away!) but I don't see Jon and I having fun moving to vegas, with a trunk full of raw bones. I hate the smell of raw meat, but tolerate it for my boys.


CB- small game I don't know if I could even do. I have had pet rabbits, and I guess in this sense I'm a "typical female." I would go into "ohh poor thing!" mode. lol. However, I could easily kill all the damn birds I saw, if I could even aim right, which I doubt. Depite not being "against" hunting in any way, shape, or form.. I just don't have it in me.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Zoe is an English Setter. She is English Setter Field Type, Llewellin bred. That means she contains only that of 6 disticnt bloodlines qualifying her as a Llewellin Setter. The Llewellins are bred exclusively for field work.
> 
> Here is a good article that discusses Llewellins:
> sparks


About 5 seconds after I started reading your reply I said to myself "duh... of COURSE they are ES! What were you thinking???" 

Pearce had ES's when he lived in Alberta, Canada. He's trying to get me interested in one to go along with our GSP in a couple of years, but too much fur for me! <lol>


----------

